# Cant stop bloating ?



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

I am currently cutting down for my holiday i am at 8% bodyfat but i always seem to be bloated even when i eat a small meal i bloat ridiculously i jus ate a sweet potato with a tin of tuna an glass of water an the bloat was ridiculous can someone help plz ??


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

you running a cycle mate?


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe you have a digestion problem? Does it happen when you eat particular foods? Possibley a wheat intolorance? Might need to go to a GP or try take digestions pills before/after you eat and see if that makes any difference


----------



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

No mate am natural


----------



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> Maybe you have a digestion problem? Does it happen when you eat particular foods? Possibley a wheat intolorance? Might need to go to a GP or try take digestions pills before/after you eat and see if that makes any difference


ive not noticed any particular foods that it happens with ill go to a gp an ask mate theres no way i can look pregnant this summer ha


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Cut the carbs and see if that helps for now, see gp


----------



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Cut the carbs and see if that helps for now, see gp when you get back


I hardly get any carbs as it is mate if i hav any less ill collapse in work lol you think i should see a GP ?


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

ive not noticed any particular foods that it happens with ill go to a gp an ask mate theres no way i can look pregnant this summer ha

-------------------------

Could just be a digestion issue mate. Get along to your gp and they will sort you right out!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Change carb source... If I eat sweet potato it upsets my stomach and get a bit bloated. I bloat on rice and pasta quite easily, get quite soft looking lol. But get on fine with oats...

It's probly just an intollerance.


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

SK-Xo gave you some good advice there. Sweet potatoes bother me as well. It could just be that your digestion is not working great...I went on enzyme tablets for a while and they really helped with bloating and food intolerance.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Search for camnutri they do food intolerance testing I'm Saving to get the bigone sorted


----------



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Change carb source... If I eat sweet potato it upsets my stomach and get a bit bloated. I bloat on rice and pasta quite easily, get quite soft looking lol. But get on fine with oats...
> 
> It's probly just an intollerance.


Cheers for the advice u got any ideas on what I could replace my wholemeal pasta with and my sweet potato ?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

what supps do you take?


----------



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

akalatengo said:


> what supps do you take?


I'm currently taking No Xplode and Gold 100% Whey


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

x


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

try r.p.n gut heath i had bad bloating and tried gut health it really worked for me.


----------



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> try r.p.n gut heath i had bad bloating and tried gut health it really worked for me.


You recommend I take this even though I'm natural I jus researched it an it seems to be for steroid users no ?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

no its not its a probiotic go on predator nutrition site think they still sell it


----------



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> no its not its a probiotic go on predator nutrition site think they still sell it


Thanks alot mate


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

JoeOD said:


> I'm currently taking No Xplode and Gold 100% Whey


if all the above fail, then, try to give up your supps for a while to see how you feel, No Xplode and whey can cause stomach problems


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

it the no xplode mate. Any stimulant i take eca or powder stimulant causes my stomach to gurgle like mad and i feel bloated like mad and also start belching like mad. Stop the no xplode and within 3 or 4 days your stomach will feel much better. However you will feel tired for a week because your body will take time to adjust being without stims.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Like above, I'd say drop the NO and see about that. I was going to suggest eating without drinking the glass of water before saw the NO. But it can do many things including filling your stomach (make you feel bloated), diluting digestive juices - making digestion poor ect. These are possibilities, some won't get them some will.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

JoeOD said:


> Cheers for the advice u got any ideas on what I could replace my wholemeal pasta with and my sweet potato ?


Prob to much wheat and starchyness on both accounts... But try just using oats/instant oats or white rice, a lot of people get on much better with white rice. Wheat causes a lot of intollerances for people. I know when I was eating a lot of wheat I was bloated like a mofo.

Try taking a digestive enzyme, such as acidophilus, I take this anyway as my stomachs fked up as it is....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

A bit of advice: Id try one thing at a time, as if you find something works but you're not sure what, you could be left with phobias and phantom intolerances to thing that you don't.


----------

